# 10.3 or 11.0?



## daBee (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been setting up a server that's been kicking my arse.  It's `11.0_RELEASE-p1` and it's thrown a bunch of issues at me that I'm not happy with.  nginx and Passenger still aren't working in tandem, and I'm getting nginx.pid permissions issues, even after I've `chmod 755` the file.  

So I'm going to reinstall an OS regardless.  The box is a webserver with a database.  I am unfamiliar with how quick versions are written over and I don't want to be caught out using 10.3 when it expires.  11.0 has given me major issues so I'm not happy with that.  Given the simple nature of the box, is it a good idea to install 10.3?

Looking forward to some input on this.  Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2017)

I suggest you use 11.1. It's currently in release candidate stage and is expected to be released at the end of July, or beginning of August (schedule tends to slip slightly). As soon as 11.1 is released 11.0 will become End-of-Life three months later (probably just before the end of the year).

Note that ports/packages have nothing to do with the versions of FreeBSD. They are completely separate, all versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree.


----------



## daBee (Jul 6, 2017)

Even with the simple nature and current issues I've been struggling with on 11.0?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2017)

As I said, ports are exactly the same. So you're going to run into exactly the same issues regardless of the FreeBSD version you use.


----------



## daBee (Jul 6, 2017)

I know I'm not supposed to talk about v12 in here, but when I installed that before, I didn't have any of these issues. Rather concerning actually.  OK, I'll give 11.1 a whirl.  Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, I have the same things running on 10 and 11, without issues. So you probably did something wrong, or missed something. I would suggest just starting over with a clean system and systematically build things up.


----------



## daBee (Jul 6, 2017)

I would also hope that was a good option as well.  We shall see with 11.1.  All this installing, I wrote a bunch of bash scripts to optimize the install.  I'll also see how fast that goes on this quick box.  So maybe a good afternoon after a liquidy lunch.


----------



## ekingston (Jul 6, 2017)

Pardon my digression but what do you mean by "quick versions"? I've not heard this term before and AFAIK, it does not relate to anything FreeBSD.

Assuming the term "liquidy lunch" means the same to you as to me, I would think that trying to re-do something that didn't work the first time after having had a "liquidy lunch" would be a bad idea and prone to repeating mistakes made earlier as well as introducing new ones.

As for 10.3 vs 11 at this stage, I'm with the people suggesting 11 (or 11.1 rc). Support information is maintained here -> https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup

I can support others with additional anecdotal evidence. I've got a server running 10.3 with several services and have had no issues (web server is Apache). I've also got a VM running 11.0 with Lighttpd and CouchDB. I don't run nginx (one can only know well so many applications).


----------



## daBee (Jul 6, 2017)

How often versions of the OS are published, and on the other side, expired from support.  You read the sentence wrong.

nginx is the problem I'm having, so running nginx is pretty much part of what has to be experienced to comment on the issues I had with 11.0.  I'm not using Apache, VM, Lighttpd, nor CouchDB.  

Thanks for the health guidance.  I didn't install it today, and it was a light-hearted part of a post.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 6, 2017)

daBee said:


> How often versions of the OS are published, and on the other side, expired from support.


https://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup
https://www.freebsd.org/releng/
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been running nginx since FreeBSD9 I believe on multiple servers plus our workstations and am now at FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p10 and have never had any issues, fwiw.


----------

